# 31rqs-le Or 32bhds-le?



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

Well now I have a dilema. I want the 31RQS and DW wants the 32BHDS. What am I to do?









We have 3 kids (11, 9, 5) so I think the quad bunks would be great. But DW says the couch and bunk in the 32 will be perfect since they have the whole back room to play in.

Here are my concerns:
- the 32BHSD does not have any rear outside storage. There seems to be plenty of storage up front, but do I really want to put all that extra weight on the tongue??

- how comfortable is the back sofa bed? Are the kids going to want to sleep on it? For how long? I know while the kids are small they will/can sleep just about anywhere. But what about when they get older?

- I don't like that you cannot fully open the entry door with the electric awning (it hits the support bar). Actually the 32BHDS wins on this one. You can open the door much more with the awning out.

I guess my MAIN concern is the lack of outside storage. Can anyone shed some light on this one? Has anyone been in this same situation?

Hopefully someone's prior experiences will help us make the right decision.

Greg


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Both have their strong point but I like the 31rqs better. The winning points are that all kids get their own bed and there is still one more bed for a friend. The Outside storage is also a major plus, you can balance your junk so that there is minimal tongue weight impact.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

folsom_five said:


> Well now I have a dilema. I want the 31RQS and DW wants the 32BHDS. What am I to do?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hope that is of some help. Please feel free to PM if you'd like. 32BHDS owners will chime in for sure on this one!

Eric


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Well we were looking at different rigs, but one thing we both agreed on is that each kid needed their own place to call home - a bed. A place to sleep, get away from other and keep their stuff. Sharing a couch makes it no man's land. The bunks we have give our kids the space they need, now they only fight over who gets to sleep on top. For a kid a day bed will probably be fine, but during the day its not just their space. One of the great things about our previous Outback 28RSS was the quad bunks, the kids could bring a friend or we had extra storage space, plus the dog had a place to sleep. Outside storage is a huge deal IMHO and something often under looked. Unlike bunkbeds and a couch you can't create more storage. Good luck in working through the differences.


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

This is what our rear storage holds....

*Kids lg. Rubbermaid bucket with trucks, balls, sports equip, ladder golf
*Webber Q grill
*DH lg. Rubbermaid bucket with his stuff








*Med. Rubbermaid bucket that holds my outdoor "deco" stuff








*2 smallest bikes

It has other things, but its been a couple months since I have seen inside of it. I have no idea where these things would go without this storage.

Also - I can tell you from experience, the kids wont play in that room....they play outside, in the floor in the living room with everyone else, they play at the cousins' trailer or with Nana and Grandfather









The bunkroom as in the 31 RQS is PERFECT for sleeping (espeically when you do the pullman curtain mod) and very conducive to getting them quieted down and nestled in. Its the one place in the trailer that when a kids needs some quiet/alone time they can go to their space and pull their curtain and just chill.

Our 4th bunk that is unused stores their "car bag/backpack" perfectly and keeps things tidy.

We looked again this past weekend at the 32 bunkhouse and its set up like a playroom/tv room and I just can see adding ANOTHER TV to a trailer. ***Warning, soapbox approaching*** DH and I camp to be with the kids without alot of the other distractions - this isnt to say that we dont take a TV/DVD player or a computer, but we dont want to make it easy for the kids to be away from us and if we are watching a movie because its cold/nasty outside, we want to do it together. If its nice out, everyone is outside, together....

Our kids are pretty close to your kids' ages and depending if they are all the same sex, being so open in the room might not be bad, but I can tell you, our oldest is a girl and she likes being able to close off away from her 2 younger brothers. We "divided" the room into girl side and boys side with girl curtains/deco on one side and the opposite is for the boys. She would not like sleeping on the couch and from past experience, would HATE to make it up each morning to make the room functional and HATE to have to make it into a bed each night. As mom, I would HATE it if I had to do it







Making up the couch was the reason we sold our Class A....Too much work and I am on vacation!

One more thing, the kids dont make the bunks, they close their curtains and the room looks perfect









Also, I dont know if you overnight at places (Flying J and the likes) on your way to destination, and I am not sure of the back room when all slides are in, but we can over night without putting out slides for the kids to sleep. If the slide has to be out for kids to sleep, that would be another strike for us. Sometimes there just isnt room to slide out....

CONS: You mentioned the door and I had to think about it, because it hasnt been an issue....we manage to get inside and out without any prob and I think my DH just raised the awning up on its legs....Its not something that annoys, so I dont think its a big deal....In fact, I am trying hard to figure out something that does annoy....and the only thing that I can come up with is how the booth's cushions move around and I could put a stop to that with double sided tape or velcro, but havent done it in 2 years, so how much can it bother me







I just feel blessed to be able to camp in it....

Ok - I am going to quit now....You may read this and say, "Thats not how we camp..." and thats great - just wanted to give you some things to think about on why it wouldnt work for us, but it might be perfect for your fam - HAPPY CAMPING and HAPPY SHOPPING!!!

Welcome and hurry up and become "official" OB'ers


----------



## Lorne (Mar 21, 2007)

Thank goodness they didn't have a 5er with the rear configuration of the 32BHDS or we would have had this same exact decision to make a year ago! But the 31FQBHS with the quad bunk arrangement was our only option and we have no regrets.
Having been in both of these travel trailers, if I recall correctly, doesn't the bunk area close off more completly in the 31? That is nice from the privacy and "hiding the mess" aspect.

We have only two kids (now 12 and 8) and having the quad bunks is definitely overkill, but the fact that they can each take a friend along, which they both have, is nice. Also, having owned two other 5ers and a couple of other campers before this one, you can't really go wrong with having the extra storage. One thing we've done is to remove the spare tire from the rear bumper and put it in the rear storage, and it doesn't even make a dent in the space available. That makes it easier to put the bikes on the back. (No, I don't have the bike carrier mounted directly to the bumper. I should probably post some picutures of my bike carrying set-up sometime.)

Either way you go you're going to end up with a sweet TT!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I have asked my girls which setup they liked better(and they should know)quad bunkhouse,rear slide, or what they have now (32bhds). Without hesitation they love having the back bedroom of the 32.What I would like(not that they care)would be a fiver with the 32bhds layout. I have plenty of storage in the 32 for all the stuff we take.

John


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

Thank you for all of your replies! (keep them coming







)

All of the responses are great, 'jedmunson' & 'egregg57' thanks for the "Here's what I put in my storage" info. 
I agree that if I had to put everything in the front storage space, it would be hard to see what was in there, and then get it out when needed.

We don't spend alot of time inside the trailer except when there is bad weather, or when we are 'snow camping'. When we are in there, we are usually all sitting together playing games or watching a movie.

I'm sure that each configuration works well, and it's all about how you choose to use it. I know that my kids love to have their own bed, and being able to close off their bunk (with pullman curtain mod) would be ideal.

I guess it's back to the dealer to take a look at both of them again.

Greg


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

One last thought (like I didnt give enough above already) - if you dont totally convert the DW to the 31RQS, go with the one she likes....A happy wife will make any inconveinence more tollerable









HAPPY HUNTING!!!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

jedmunson said:


> One last thought (like I didnt give enough above already) - if you dont totally convert the DW to the 31RQS, go with the one she likes....A happy wife will make any inconveinence more tollerable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh How true that is

John


----------



## mobile_cottager (Mar 1, 2007)

We have the 32 bhds, my kids love it, the main difference is in the amount of inside storage inside of the 32 compared to the 31. the 32 more space to hang clothes, and toys. Has for sleeping arrangements, Yes the couch sucks, one sleeps on the bunk, the other likes the floor, I know, weird, but it works for them. When it rains, it double as a play room or you need a quieter place to relax when the kids aren't around, it turns into a den. As for the outside storeage, That is a pretty big space to stuff. My tongue weight fully loaded is still less than 1000lbs. Last year I put appox. 12000 KM (7500 miles) on the trailer no problems what so every. The extra slide make the difference. What ever you decide, you be a happy.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy (Oct 26, 2007)

I thought the pass through on our 32BHDSLE was going to be tough to pack. I have everything in big tupperware tubs and just arranged them based on when I would need them. All of the hitch items go on the left side in a bin, the rugs and extra tarps go in the middle and we put them there by accesing the storage through the bed lift (see queen bed lift mod) The stuff on the right is all the thinsg I need when we hook up, wood block, hoses, small toolbox etc. It actually worked out better than I thought, by the end of the first trip you will can it all where you want it. 
Our boys are 17 and 14 and we have a friend of theirs thats 15 that travels with us. One slept on the bunk, the other on the sofa (not pulled out, thats the way he likes it) and the other sleeps on the floor. They like having their won room and each ahs their storage space for clothes and junk. The sleeper in the living room didnt get used at all, nobody wanted us stepping over them to get to the bathroom in the middle of the night. 
The double slide and seperate room sold us on the trailer.

Scott


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

We love the 32BHDS!! Our kids love having their own room to go in to for playing or watching TV. We have also traveled with another couple and they stayed in the back and enjoyed it. THere is just so much more space in the living area with the 2 slides we thought that whatever we would have needed to put in a second storage area we could just put into bins, store them there and carry them out. Havnt needed to do that yet.


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks to everyone that posted a response to my questions!

We finally decided to go with the 31RQS!!







2008 31RQS (Not a LE - still comes with the LCD tv).

We are ordering it from Holman Motors in Ohio... way cheaper than on the West Coast.
Now we just need to figure out if we go pick it up, or have it delivered. That would be one heck of a "test run" for this TT.

Looking forward to being a "real" Outbacker!!

Greg


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

CONGRATS!!!

We had ours delivered from Lakeshore and it was so easy - bet Holman is the same way!

Again, CONGRATS and post pics when you get it!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Ah yes!! Another rolling suite joins the fleet! Congratulations! (excellent choice!







)

Eric


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

folsom_five:

congrats on the new 31rqs.

darrel


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Congratulations!

I'm a little late chiming in here, but for the record I'll say that after having two huge pass-throughs I honestly don't know people manage with less. Our back garage is full of chairs, laundry racks, inflatable boat, barbeque, beach equipment, tools & supplies, sewer equipment, fishing poles...

Now, I fell in love with the 32 layout a couple of years ago when I saw a SOB's version at an RV show. For one or two kids I think it's the perfect TT layout (except maybe what's available in a 38-foot park model if you're not moving it much).

But for beyond two kids, and especially with four, the bunkhouse layout can't be beat IMO. I've been through that "we'll just use the dinette as a bed" routine before and it gets really old right quick.


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Congrats on the new Outback .... I am sure you will love it !


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Congratulations on the new 31RQS!! Let us know how it all turns out


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

From one 31RQS owner (2008), good choice! We have four kids and it is awesome. Each has their own territory and they hold a lot of stuff. They like to close off the back with the curtain, too.

Now, I would recommend going to pick it up. We drove from Phoenix to Michigan (Lakeshore) and made it a family trip. We hit 17 states along the way (don't get anyone started on what counts as making it to a state!), see Four Corners, Mt. Rushmore, a Minute Man missle in S. Dak., and more. It was a fast trip, but the kids sure did like it.

Good luck with whatever you decide.

azthroop


----------

